# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλία σε προσφορά από το βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας του E-Psychology.gr

## BettyK

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

δείτε τη *σελίδα προσφορών* του *βιβλιοπωλείου ψυχολογίας* του E-Psychology.gr

Βιβλία από επιστροφές, βιβλία παλαιότερων χρόνων καθώς και βιβλία που έχουν μείνει σε στοκ, προσφέρονται με έκπτωση έως 30%.

Η σελίδα ανανεώνεται διαρκώς και η διαθεσιμότητα των βιβλίων εξαρτάται από τις τρέχουσες παραγγελίες και τον αριθμό των τεμαχίων που υπάρχουν αυτή τη στιγμή στην αποθήκη.

Σημ. Τα κόστη αποστολής, ανάλογα με την περιοχή, κυμαίονται από 3 έως 12 ευρώ. Για παραγγελίες άνω των 100 ευρώ, τα κόστη αποστολής είναι δωρεάν.

*βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας*

*σελίδα προσφορών*

----------

